# Temporary Fix For Turning Withdrawl



## W.Y. (Jan 3, 2010)

The price of heating my shop for the winter skyrocketed so I found it not pracatical to heat it in the cold winter monts and I have taken up pyrography as an intermediate hobby to do in the warm house in the cold winter months .
After cold weather and blowing snow with my snow blower we finally got a real mild spell and a day of rain. Up to 5 degrees celcius and all the snow is gone. (An early Jan thaw ? ) A perfect time to heat the shop for a day and make something on my lathe and get a little turning withdrawl fix. . 
The wood was laminated from some pieces that were given to me by a friend. I started guing up the wood night before last , let it cure overnight , and turned and finished it yesterday .


Well, for better or worse here it is .
I have mixed feelings about the shape and design but my wife said if it doesn't go for a good price a a craft sale she is going to claim it.
Coke can is for size reference. .
Took almost a day to make it including laminating of the wood through turning , sanding , and final finishing.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it a lamp?


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 3, 2010)

Part of a stair case?????????


Oh come on give us a hint


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like a corner piece for stairs????


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 3, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Is it a lamp?


 
*WOW *, it must be REALLY bad if it cannot be recognized as a lamp .

Perhaps some lamp hardware and a shade on it would help after I get to the hardware store and buy those parts :biggrin:

In case anyone wondered what the hole is for in the center , bottom , of the right side, that will be where the cord will come out of.
The hole in the very top will be for the piece of 3/8" threaded brass lamp rod used to screw on the rest of the lamp hardware. . That hole is drilled all the way through from top to bottom.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 3, 2010)

Bill, I think it's a great lamp base, it seemed easy enough to tell what it is by the hole in the top, What type drill did you use, since it looks to be about 14 inches tall??


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 3, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Bill, I think it's a great lamp base, it seemed easy enough to tell what it is by the hole in the top, What type drill did you use, since it looks to be about 14 inches tall??


 
Hi Ken.
I am still chuckling about the guessing game that some had :biggrin:.

I have a 18" long x 3/8" drill . I think the style of the drill is called a ships auger if you know what I mean. It is "supposed" to drill straighter than an ordinary HSS bit. 
I put the drill through the 3/8" hollow center of my tail stock .
Yes, you guessed right. It is exactly 14" tall and weighs in at just under 5 pounds. In spite of getting lined up through the tailstock and starting off dead center there was still some drift in that length of a hole so it did not come out dead centre in the bottom .

BTW.
Off topic but this site has always saved   my name and password over many years but today it is wanting me to log in for every reply even though I check the box to save it.


----------



## Oldwagon (Jan 3, 2010)

It is a pepper mill?Right.  Todd


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 3, 2010)

Oldwagon said:


> It is a pepper mill?Right. Todd


 
Yep . . . it's a peppermill . A big 5 pound one used by giants and cavemen . :tongue:

You pour the pepper balls in the little hole in the top. Then you stick a 3/8" steel rod in there and pound up and down on it. Then tip it sideways so the crushed pepper comes  out of  the hole in the side of the base. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CSue (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## glycerine (Jan 3, 2010)

No, it looks good.  In my defense, I'm new to the lathe and haven't turned too many items.  It does look like a lamp, I just didn't want to say "nice lamp" and it be something else!
So how does the bit through the tailstock work?  I have a 76mm artillery shell that I want to turn a "bullet" for and was thinking about making a lamp out of it.  I wasn't sure how I as going to drill a hole all the way through the middle...



William O Young said:


> *WOW *, it must be REALLY bad if it cannot be recognized as a lamp .
> 
> Perhaps some lamp hardware and a shade on it would help after I get to the hardware store and buy those parts :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 3, 2010)

glycerine said:


> No, it looks good. In my defense, I'm new to the lathe and haven't turned too many items. It does look like a lamp, I just didn't want to say "nice lamp" and it be something else!
> So how does the bit through the tailstock work? I have a 76mm artillery shell that I want to turn a "bullet" for and was thinking about making a lamp out of it. I wasn't sure how I as going to drill a hole all the way through the middle...


 
No problem.
A few of us had some fun kidding around about it.

Most lathes have a 3/8" hole right through the center of the tailstock . Some of the off brand mini lathes might not . 
With the piece to be drilled  in the head stock and a loooong  drill through the hole in the tail  stock it all lines up nicely and you just push the drill in as far as it will go . Of course you loose the drilling depth proporionate to the length of your tail stock. 
If the drill bit is not long enough to go all the way through then take it out of the tail stock after bottoming out against it and move the tailstock back out of the way on a long bed lathe like I did   or take the  tailstock completely   off of a short bed lathe. The partial hole already drilled  creates a good centered pilot hole to put the drill back into and finish the drilling . 
I had no problem using a 18" long   drill bit on a 14" long  lamp blank.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 3, 2010)

ok, thanks!



William O Young said:


> No problem.
> A few of us had some fun kidding around about it.
> 
> Most lathes have a 3/8" hole right through the center of the tailstock . Some of the off brand mini lathes might not .
> ...


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 3, 2010)

That is sweet.


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 7, 2010)

Picked up some lamp hardware kits in the city yesterday and got 'er done.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 7, 2010)

That looks really nice.  Is it one piece, or is the base separate from the rest of the turning?


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 7, 2010)

bgibb42 said:


> That looks really nice. Is it one piece, or is the base separate from the rest of the turning?


 
The base is separate and is  glued and screwed on from the bottom.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 7, 2010)

William, that is a FINE looking lamp. I really like that segmenting,
and your lamps shape.
are you retired? If so, how did you ever find time to work with all
these great ideas in your head?


----------



## Dan26 (Jan 7, 2010)

Great job! Just don't show the wife or she may not let you try to sell it. My wife has already swiped some of by better pens.


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Jan 7, 2010)

I See the Light!

There is no way I could resist that.:wink:


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 7, 2010)

johnnycnc said:


> William, that is a FINE looking lamp. I really like that segmenting,
> and your lamps shape.
> are you retired? If so, how did you ever find time to work with all
> these great ideas in your head?


 
Thanks for the replies from everyone.

Yes , I am retired which makes it the busiest time of my life . :biggrin:

Click on my PictureTrail  link below and you will see just a small sampling of  a few kinds of woodworking I have done  since I retired at age 65 . That PictureTrail site  is maxed out without paying for more space so the rest of my photos are on other hosting sites and throughout my computer.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 7, 2010)

Man that is beautiful!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 8, 2010)

William O Young said:


> Yep . . . it's a peppermill . A big 5 pound one used by giants and cavemen . :tongue:
> 
> You pour the pepper balls in the little hole in the top. Then you stick a 3/8" steel rod in there and pound up and down on it. Then tip it sideways so the crushed pepper comes  out of  the hole in the side of the base. :biggrin::biggrin:




That a genuine crush grind... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## marter1229 (Jan 8, 2010)

That lamp is fantastic. What a difference when it has all the trimmings.

By the way I bought a new snow blower this year, so we will have a mild winter.
You will be turning again real soon.

Terry


----------

